# 2011 800R XMR starting issue



## tyler66665 (3 mo ago)

I have and 2011 800R XMR, It will turn over but not start, Now the dash will light up but no digital info is shown, the only thing the dash will do is blink the check engine light. And sometimes the dash will work and it will start. Any suggestions? I also put in a new battery but still not fixed.


----------

